# Chuck Versus the Goodbye



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe it but tonight will be the final two episodes of Chuck and the co-producers have promised a big finish (they say they went way over budget too). 

I'm really sad to see this show end but at the same time I feel pretty lucky we ended up with 5 seasons when it almost never got off the ground thanks to the writers strike in the first season. For the life of me though I've never understood why this show didn't do better in the ratings. If the target demographic is 18-30 y/o males it has: incredibly beautiful women (several of which are often scantily clad), video game references, guns, explosions, tons of nerd-cred and it's set in an electronics store - how in the world does that not appeal to that age group??

Regardless, five years is probably about the longest a show like this can honestly run without being repetitive or feeling contrived but man am I going to miss it!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This show was so good at reinventing itself, I think it actually could have gone on.

Great acting, great writing, great chemistry and lots of heart. I'm going to miss this show...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I must avoid all of these threads going forward.

We made a decision to record this entire season... and watch it one long sunday Chuck Binge session... Sadly it was supposed to be this Sunday, but can't do it and have to wait at least two weeks.

even without seeing this season... Chuck is a GREAT example of a good show, on a bad network that didn't want to give it a chance... but enough social pressure from fans, allowed it to continue.

It is an example that a quality product, can overcome the stupidity of executives on a TV network... if enough people believe int he show, and let that be known.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, NBC didn't do the show any favors. The show was so great that, to be honest, I didn't even mind the product placement with Subway in Chuck.... If it wasn't for Subway, Chuck would have been a goner!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, NBC didn't do the show any favors. The show was so great that, to be honest, I didn't even mind the product placement with Subway in Chuck.... If it wasn't for Subway, Chuck would have been a goner!


But they did their product placement well.... really didn't stick out that much. Still didn't get me to go to Subway, except for when they had the Save Chuck promotion.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, NBC didn't do the show any favors. The show was so great that, to be honest, I didn't even mind the product placement with Subway in Chuck.... If it wasn't for Subway, Chuck would have been a goner!


Not only did I not mind the product placement, I loved it. I thought it added to the show and was hilarious!

I'm going to miss Chuck for sure.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Not only did I not mind the product placement, I loved it. I thought it added to the show and was hilarious!
> 
> I'm going to miss Chuck for sure.


It was great, they took something that saved them and integrated into the show in a funny way. The scene in Season 3 when Casey has to make peace with Jeff and Lester (after smacking their heads together) and they "break bread" at Subway is a prime example, I was cracking up!

I haven't loved a TV show as much as "Chuck!" since.... okay, I don't think I've ever loved one this much. Northern Exposure was a favorite of mine but they let it really drop off when Joel left to live like a hermit (he left the show). At least Chuck will get to go out with a bang!

I may even watch the 2 hour finale live tonight as opposed to DVRing it, which I do to all non-sports programs to just skip the commercials, so I can share the experience with other Chucksters on Twitter / Facebook / Live Blogs. :group:

If you really like the show and haven't already read it, Alan Sepinwall has a great five part (one for each season) interview with Schwartz and Fedak on his blog. WARNING - there are some spoilers about season 5 up to the finale so if you're not caught up you will want to wait to read these:

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-alan-watching


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I won't have a chance to watch the last two episodes until tomorrow. Gonna be tough to avoid spoilers without staying completely offline.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I gave up on it when everyone and anyone became an Intersect.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very sad ... end of a great show.

Just watched the final two episodes, won't spoil it for anyone here, but I certainly smiled many times throughout.

Man, TV needs more shows like this, I really am going to miss it, it was a fun ride.

Jeffster!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a great article at CNN where some of the cast celebrate their fans - it's safe to read if you haven't seen the finale yet: http://geekout.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/27/saying-goodbye-to-chuck/?hpt=hp_c2

And here's a post-mortem interview at TV-Line, with some info about "why" and "how" things ended up as they did, so don't read it until you've seen the finale: http://www.tvline.com/2012/01/chuck-series-finale-spoilers-secrets-recap-review/


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll watch the end of the show tonight but this season made it apparent to me that it was over. I really enjoyed the show but the last 2 seasons were almost as if they were lost and couldn't pick a direction.

It's sad because I hoped they could get something going to stay on track. At least it ended while it was still decent as I think another year and it would have been bad.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was very satisfied with the ending, especially since it allowed me to write the actual ending in my head, and have my own outcome. For those who watched already, you'll know what I mean. For those who haven't... you soon will.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I think it was an excellent way to end the series.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Decent finale, no real surprises. A little wet eyes at the end. 

Nothing to prevent the team from getting together again somewhere down the road.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"Drucifer" said:


> I gave up on it when everyone and anyone became an Intersect.


My wife got really upset at the beginning of this season when Morgan was the intersect and I was a little bothered by all the "other" intersects last season for a little while. But then I saw what the writers were telling us - it doesn't work properly in anyone else because Chuck is special, not just any Nerd (or even spy) could have the intersect implanted and become a hero like he did.

I had mixed feelings about the finale, at first I was pretty unhappy with the ending but the more I thought about it the more I'm good with it. I think when I watch it again it will grow on me even more. Definitely looking forward to the extended version on Blu-ray!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"Shades228" said:


> I'll watch the end of the show tonight but this season made it apparent to me that it was over. I really enjoyed the show but the last 2 seasons were almost as if they were lost and couldn't pick a direction.
> 
> It's sad because I hoped they could get something going to stay on track. At least it ended while it was still decent as I think another year and it would have been bad.


I felt the same for a while but the last 2/3rds or more of this season really had some of the original Chuck feel to it. No matter what happened over its five year run I still think it was one of the most unique and thoroughly entertaining shows (comedy / drama / sci-tech) ever on TV. I'm gonna miss it terribly!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought the finale was a fine episode... but less so as the series finale.

It always bugs me that every time they feature the Intersect computer, it is always the "only" and "last one ever"...

so the drama of "oh no, we only have one left" doesn't work for me anymore... because the darn thing keeps getting rebuilt by someone eventually!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I finally got around to watching it last night. I loved the ending. For some reason it got really dusty in my house towards the ending and my allergies kicked in, yeah that's it...

I'll definitely miss this show.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, a great ending to the show. Bravo and who let the cat in the house!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I was hoping for a different ending. I thought it would be great if Chuck kissed Sarah and both their eyes popped open and they shared the Intersect and she returned to normal.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I finally got around to watching it last night. I loved the ending. For some reason it got really dusty in my house towards the ending and my allergies kicked in, yeah that's it...
> 
> I'll definitely miss this show.


Odd, I had the same problem at my house, must have been some kind of dust storm or something. :crying_sa


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, dust bunnies seemed to be a common problem around the country lately.

I loved the final episode. Great closure with a little left to my imagination.

Jeffster rocks. Already watched the Take On Me performance twice on Youtube.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

"Grandma what did we say about fire arms in front of baby Clara?"


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mattgwyther said:


> "Grandma what did we say about fire arms in front of baby Clara?"


Lines like that are what made this show so great!

:up:

I love that in the end everyone but Big Mike knew about the spies in Castle, and he wouldn't believe Jeff and Lester when they tried to tell him the truth. But then Big Mike did see Jeffster get whisked away to Germany after the guy heard them sing at the concert hall, so ... Big Mike may be left with some doubts and questions!


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

I have to say the the second 2 finale with Ellie's wedding was my favorite by far.....

"Why are you letting Sam Kinison and that Indian lesbian ruin your wedding?"


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

So glad too see I was not the only one with teary eyes. Thought it was a great ending, everyone moving on, Chuck and Sarah on the beach left to start all over again. Best of all (but highly unlikely) they left the story open for a possible movie sometime in the future. Loved the way the cut in old scenes cant believe Chuck really looked like a baby at the start. Doesn't seem like it has been 5 years. All good things come to an end, just wish it could have lasted a little longer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone remember Zach Levi on "Less than Perfect" with Sarah Rue? That's where I first noticed him...

He's had a good half-decade, hasn't he?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Somehow I get the idea these people liked each other ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And on a different note, can you imagine how different this series would have been if Captain Awesome was actually a foreign spy? Sounds like that might have been a way they planned to go with Devon's character, but fan support for Ryan McPartlin kept him around... so glad they kept him!


----------

